
Crazy Wireless Range in San Francisco. (LoRa Radio Tests) - dconrad
http://blog.beepnetworks.com/2016/09/loras-wireless-range-is-bananas-a-first-look-at-cellular-for-iot-in-san-francisco/
======
cdolan92
One of the more in-depth looks at a very promising technology. There are very
few companies rolling out networks like this in the United States (there is
better coverage/adoption in the EU). It would be great to use this as an
alternative to costly cellular networks (both in dollars and in battery life).

